# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Pedal lifts for 2013 wrangler?

## Heavyg603

Ok, trying to see if anyone has run across this.  My wife is barely 5' tall and really wants to get a 4 door wrangler ultimate but the pedals are just too far away for her to reach comfortably.  In her expedition the pedals were adjustable and she would move them up.  Is there anything aftermarket ?

----------


## achampagne

Just Google "gas pedal extender" and lots of options come up.

----------


## achampagne

Or this

http://www.drive-master.com/pedals.htm

----------


## Heavyg603

Thanks, will check those out!

----------

